# Curse



## Peairtach (Oct 2, 2012)

> For as many as are of the works of the law are under the curse: for it is written, Cursed is every one that continueth not in all things which are written in the book of the law to do them. (Gal 3:10)





> Christ hath redeemed us from the curse of the law, being made a curse for us: for it is written, Cursed is every one that hangeth on a tree: (Gal 3:13)



The curse of breaking God's law as a CoW, that is the wages of sin, is ultimately Hell itself. But was the curse of neglecting God's grace and suffering the penalty of the broken CoW reflected in a particular way under the Mosaic administration?

*E.g.*


> Yea, all Israel have transgressed thy law, even by departing, that they might not obey thy voice; therefore the curse is poured upon us, and the oath that is written in the law of Moses the servant of God, because we have sinned against him. (Dan 9:11)


----------



## Peairtach (Oct 5, 2012)

Bump


----------

